# [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 1 2012



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

Wie immer im letzten Monat des Quartals:

Welche Partei hättet ihr dieses Quartal gewählt?


Übersicht der letzten Jahre (bis Q310 Durschnittswerte aus i.d.R. 3 Wahlen pro Quartal):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung zum Quartal 02/11:
Während der Laufzeit der Wahl hat eine unter Permaban stehende Person insgesamt 27 Zweitaccounts erstellt. Einer dieser Accounts wurde nachweißlich für die Abstimmung in einer Umfrage im WPW-Forum missbraucht, an der der Erstaccount bereits teilgenommen hatte. Zeitnah zur Erstellung mehrer weiterer Accounts wurde die Abgabe von "Sonstiges"-Stimmen in der entsprechenden Community-Bundestagswahl beobachtet. Die Prinzipien einer anonymen Wahl lassen eine Überprüfung nicht zu, aber die rechte Orientierung dieser Person (zu ihrem Demokratieverständniss mag sich jeder seinen Teil denken...) würde zu einer Abstimmung für "Sonstiges" passen.
Unmanipulierte Wahlen erzielten in der Vergangenheit einen "Sonstiges"-Anteil von 4-9% (erstes/letztes Quartil), im Schnitt 7% (Median 6,5%), im Vergleich zu allen Teilnehmern (d.h. inkl. Enthaltungen). Der Erwartungswert für Q2/11 wären demnach 3,8 Stimmen für "Sonstiges" gewesen, erzielt wurden 25.


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2012)

So wie immer: 

[x] Piratenpartei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2012)

Man könnte sich ja auch mal umentscheiden 
(so wie die Wähler der Linken, die sich wohl dazu entschieden haben, nicht mehr mitzumachen  )


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2012)

SPD

als zweites würden bei mir die Grünen kommen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2012)

[X] Enthaltung
Ich weiß momentan echt nicht, was das kleinste Übel ist...


----------



## Seeefe (6. März 2012)

[x] Enthaltung

Es gibt momentan einfach keine Partei mit der ich mich indentifizieren kann, jedenfalls ein wenig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2012)

Die meisten Parteien sind Wendeärsche ohne Rückgrat, daher gebe ich den Piraten meine Stimme.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. März 2012)

Imo sind die Piraten mein persönliches kleinstes Übel, aber selbst die enttäuschen imo.

Was ich mich eher Frage: sind die FDP-Wähler hier echt, oder trollen die nur?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2012)

Gibt es überhaupt noch welche die die FDP wählen würden. Vor längereer Zeit war ich angetan die zu wählen aber die letzten Äußerungen von Westerwelle hatten im schnell abgeschreckt und ich hätte eine 10 % Hürde gefordert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2012)

Offensichtlich schon. Es gibt auch 1-2 Leute, die sich immer wieder mit ganz klar wirtschaftsliberalen Positionen im Forum zu Wort melden. Interessant finde ich aber, dass du die FDP wegen Westerwelle nicht mehr wählen möchtest.
Aus meiner Sicht ist der noch das kleinste Übel (Schnarrenberger außen vor) in dem Verein - und derjenige, der schon seit Ewigkeiten mit doch sehr ähnlichem Verhalten auf der politischen Bühne agiert und somit am wenigsten Ursache eines Meinungswechsels sein sollte.

P.S.: Jemanden zu wählen, der kaum eine Meinung vertritt, die er verraten könnte, ist eine interessante Alternative zu Wendehälsen


----------



## batmaan (8. März 2012)

CDU

Piraten stehen für nix, finde ich. 


OT: Darf in Deutschland jeder ( auch geistig gestörter ) Mensch wählen?


----------



## Mko (8. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> CDU
> 
> Piraten stehen für nix, finde ich.
> 
> ...


 Jeder Deutsche ab 18, der nicht durch einen Vormund in seinen Rechten vertreten wird (aufgrund von Alter, Krankheit oder ähnlichem). Warum fragst du?


----------



## batmaan (8. März 2012)

weil unser Lehrer meinte, dass Geistig gestörte Menschen nicht wählen dürfen, weil sie nicht klar denken können. Gibt es denn auch geistig gestörte ohne Vormund?

Außerdem, was finden die Piratenwähler so toll an den?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2012)

Scheint sich ja gepflegt auszudrücken und Wissen zu vermitteln, der Leerkörper...
Es gibt in Deutschland niemanden, der nicht fähig ist, ein selbstbesimmtes Leben zu führen und der keinen gesetztlichen Vormund hat. Dass würde ja auch schlecht funktionieren, zumal die Hürden für diesen finalen Entzug der Selbstbesimmtung afaik so hoch liegen, dass die Personen schon lange vorher nur eingeschränkt in der Lage wären, z.B. einen Haushalt zu führen und sich zu ernähren.
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, was mit dem Stimmrecht dieser Leute geschieht. Afaik ist es bei politischen Wahlen in Deutschland nicht möglich, sein Stimmrecht zu übertragen - wer verhindert ist, wählt ja normalerweise per Briefwahl.


----------



## batmaan (8. März 2012)

es geht ja nicht um die Frage, ob sie die Möglichkeit haben zu wählen, sondern ob sie fähig sind zu wählen und so ihr Stimmrecht entzogen wird. Das mit den Lehrern heutzutage ist ja immer so eine Sache


----------



## Mko (9. März 2012)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass jeder Mensch, der geistig in der Lage ist seinen Wählerwillen kundzutun, auch Wählen darf. Eine Übertragung dieses Rechts auf einen Betreuer würde insofern keinen Sinn ergeben, da ja in so einem Fall eher der politischen Meinung des Vormunds entsprochen werden würde und nicht der des „willenlosen“ Betreuten.
  Das aber widerspricht dem Gleichheitsgrundsatz der Wahl, also dass jeder Wähler nur eine Stimme besitzt und diese genauso viel wert ist wie die eines jeden anderen Wählers.

Edit:
Ich seh gerade, bei Wikipedia steht, dass man nur bei einer Betreuung in "allen Angelegenheiten" das Wahlrecht entzogen bekommt. Da gibt es sicherlich auch durchaus Fälle wo das nicht der Fall ist.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahlrechtsausschluss


----------



## Icejester (9. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> OT: Darf in Deutschland jeder ( auch geistig gestörter ) Mensch wählen?


 
Nein. Unter besonderen Umständen kann verurteilten Straftätern das aktive wie passive Wahlrecht für bis zu fünf Jahre aberkannt werden. Die Aberkennung des aktiven Wahlrechts scheint aber (leider) sehr, sehr selten vorzukommen. Ich nehme an, daß das zumeist dann der Fall ist, wenn es sich um politische Straftaten handelt. Das müßte man aber nochmal irgendwo genauer recherchieren.


----------



## hBGl (9. März 2012)

Ganz klar Sonstiges. Hauptsache nichts aus der Wendehals, Deutschlandhasser oder Wahlversprechbrecher Katagorie die mit Namen gelistet ist. Eine Partei ohne Programm wie die Piratenpartei kann ich auch nicht mit gutem Gewissen wählen.

Wenn ich nicht wählen gehe bekommen solche Parteien mehr Prozent also wähle ich lieber irgendeine winzige Splitterpartei.


----------



## X Broster (10. März 2012)

Auch wenn ich mit der dt. Politik höchst unfrieden bin, wähle ich CPU.


----------



## Pagz (11. März 2012)

Sollte die FDP nicht langsam unter [X] Sonstige gelistet werden?

@Topic: Noch bin ich für die Grünen, allerdings Hauptsache, weil die anderen noch schlimmer sind


----------



## Micha77 (11. März 2012)

Ich finde die Fdp gut,ich find Rösler echt gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Sollte die FDP nicht langsam unter [X] Sonstige gelistet werden?



Das wäre in Bezug auf die Grafikerstellung katastrophal 
Davon abgesehen ist das Schema bislang "Parteien, die im Bundestag vertreten sind" + "Parteien, die mehr als 50% Anteil an "sonstige" hätten und mehr Stimmen erhalten, als die kleinste Partei der ersten Gruppe".
Bis zur nächsten nicht-Community Bundestagswahl bleibt die FDP also drin. Irgendwas müssen unsere wirtschatsliberalen Fanboys ja auch ankreuzen können. 



> @Topic: Noch bin ich für die Grünen, allerdings Hauptsache, weil die anderen noch schlimmer sind


 
/sign. Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass mir der Populismus und die Personaldebatte langsam wirklich auf die Nerven gehen, von der Frauenquotengeschichte der letzten Tage ganz abgesehen. Wenn sie schon nicht über Ziele reden wollen, könnten sie ihre Verbalangriffe wenigstens in einen angemessenen Kontext rücken (z.B. wenn sich Rösler mal wieder damit brüstet, dass Deutschland seit bald "einem Jahr" Atomausstieg und Energiewende "praktiziert").
Aber was soll man sonst nehmen? Schwarz&Gelb sind nun wirklich inakzeptabel und die SPD hat die letzte Stimme, die sie von mir erhalten hat, an Merkel weitergegeben. Wird nicht noch einmal vorkommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2012)

Wow, wenn ich mir ansehe wie hoch hier die Piraten im Kurs stehen... mein lieber Mann würden die großen Augen machen wenn so ein Ergebnis auf großer Ebene kommen würde... und 4 Wochen später würden wahrscheinlich die ganzen Wähler Augen machen...

Nicht, dass ich was gegen die Piraten habe - ich habe sie beim letzten Mal sogar selbst gewählt. Man sollte aber auch nicht aus irgendwelchen Antisympathien gegenüber anderen Parteien oder ähnlichem aus Trotz das Kreuz beim P machen. Die Piraten verdienen ihre Chance zweifellos, aber von einer Horde von Trotzwählern die genauso schnell wieder verschwinden können wie sie kommen haben sie auf lange Sicht auch nichts.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....
> (so wie die Wähler der Linken, die sich wohl dazu entschieden haben, nicht mehr mitzumachen  )



Achwo, das täuscht. 
Es scheint sich eher immer mal zwischenzeitlich eine gewisse Resignation einzuschleichen, wenn man gegen eine deutschneoliberale Einheitspartei opponiert, von dieser beständig aus dem politischen Diskurs gedrängt, von den Mainstreammedien geschnitten oder ins Lächerliche gezogen und somit ziemlich mundtot gemacht wird. Wenn man dann noch in Betracht zieht, wie die anderen Parteien trotz offensichtlicher personeller und programmatischer "Unzulänglichkeiten" (ich muss das mal so verkürzt darstellen, weil die Aufzählung aller tatsächlichen Mängel einfach meinen Zeitrahmen sprengen würde) Zulauf erhalten und von ihren offensichtlichen Fehlern gar noch profitieren, kann man eigentlich nur noch müde lächeln. 

Aber im speziellen Fall bin ich einfach zu selten hier im Forum unterwegs und da überliest man schon mal einen Thread. Vielleicht geht es anderen auch so.


----------



## Painkiller (12. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja auch mal umentscheiden
> (so wie die Wähler der Linken, die sich wohl dazu entschieden haben, nicht mehr mitzumachen  )


 
Niemals!  

Dazu fehlen den anderen Parteien einfach die richtigen Argumente bzw. Handlungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2012)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Aber im speziellen Fall bin ich einfach zu selten hier im Forum unterwegs und da überliest man schon mal einen Thread. Vielleicht geht es anderen auch so.


 
Einfach die Threads abonnieren 
Ich poste absichtlich am Ende eines jeden noch einen Link zum neuen, bevor ich ihn schließe. Da kann sich keiner mit "habs verpasst" rausreden.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. März 2012)

Diesen thread habe ich ja nicht gekannt !!!!
Eigendlich würde ich den piraten zugetan sein aaaabbber
Wofür stehen die denn. Internetrecht nix konkretes (leider) urheberecht muss mich noch einlesen.rest Leere
also was is mir wichtig soziale themen leider in D nee wichtige sache. daher real eher Linke.Obwohl ich der patriotische meinung zu SPD habe,bzw Grüne.

es sind ja bald landtags wahlen und die völlig an der realität fernen FDP wird endgültig getilgt. Selbst schuld.
Nur ich habe ein problem ? Was wird den im landtag entschieden , welche aufgaben bereiche gibt es.
Bisher weiss ich 
Schul und bildung recht und orginisation
Polizei
carivative anstalten (wie Landschaftsverband oder caritas Kinderheime usw)
landtagshaushalt dafür
ansonsten
??????????????????????????????????????????????????

Weiss einer mehr


----------



## X Broster (17. März 2012)

Naja die Piraten sind eine linke Partei wie die Grünen oder die Linken. Die Politik geht also entsprechend in diese Richtung...
Explizit kann ich es aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. März 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Fdp gut,ich find Rösler echt gut.



Und wieso? Was macht ihn so gut? Beispiele wären interessant 



X Broster schrieb:


> Naja die Piraten sind eine linke Partei wie die Grünen oder die Linken. Die Politik geht also entsprechend in diese Richtung...
> Explizit kann ich es aber auch nicht sagen.



 Seit wann sind die Grünen den links?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. März 2012)

Die Gruenen sind doch nichts anderes als eine verkappte FDP mit Tarnanstrich, da findet man Jesuslatschentraeger mit Jutebeutel Seite an Seite mit ach so oekologisch bedachten "Leistungstraegern" einvernehmlich Seite an Seite, die dann mit dem tonnenschweren SUV zum Einkaufen fahren (selbst alles schon beobachtet).
Ist ein spezielles Voelkchen, diese "Gruenen", palavern ja auch immer gerne von Integration und "Multikulti", schicken ihre Kinder aber niemals auf Schulen mit hohem Migrationsanteil, sondern immer in die Gutbuegerlichen.

Sollten die Gruenen jemals eine "Alternative" gewesen sein, haben sie dies spaetestens seit 1998 eindrucksvoll widerlegt, aber ihr Image als "Berufsrevoluzzer" haelt sie recht kontinuierlich oben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2012)

X Broster schrieb:


> Naja die Piraten sind eine linke Partei wie die Grünen oder die Linken. Die Politik geht also entsprechend in diese Richtung...
> Explizit kann ich es aber auch nicht sagen.



Die Piraten sind ein Sammelbecken von allen, die sich für irgendwas einsetzen wollen. Das schließt Linke, die sich bei der Linken nicht vertreten und woanders chancenlos fühlen mit ein, die haben aber bekanntermaßen auch höherrangige Ex-NPDler in ihren Reihen, evangelikale Kreationisten,...
Das ist ja das spannende: Bei denen weiß man nicht, wen man eigentlich wählt, selbst wenn man das Parteiprogram sorgfältig gelesen hat 




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Seit wann sind die Grünen den links?



Bündniss 90 / Die Grünen hat bei seiner Gründung neben den mitlerweile auf wirtschaftsliberalen Pfaden wandernden Ökos auch Pazifisten, Frauenrechtler und Vertreter diverser alternativer Lebens-, Gesellschafts- und Politikstile (vor allem im Bereich interkulturelles Zusammenleben, aber auch sozialistisch orientierte,...) vereinigt. Bis heute haben sie standhaften Feministinnenkern und setzen sich für Einwanderung&Integration ein. Das sind allessamt Themen, die klassischerweise als Links eingestuft werden. Umgekehrt sind sie (iirc) frei von jeglichen Rechtsströmungen ala Sarrazin, Möllemann oder *_beliebigerCSU-Populist_*.




An der Stelle (weil es woanders auch nicht passt und keinen eigenen Thread rechtfertigt) was aktuelles aus der Bundespolitik:



			
				http://www.taz.de/!89736/ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ministerin _[Christina Schröder]_ würde gerne Revision gegen das Urteil einlegen. Das kann sie aber nicht, denn sie hat den Prozess ja gewonnen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bündniss 90 / Die Grünen hat bei seiner Gründung neben den mitlerweile auf wirtschaftsliberalen Pfaden wandernden Ökos auch Pazifisten, Frauenrechtler und Vertreter diverser alternativer Lebens-, Gesellschafts- und Politikstile (vor allem im Bereich interkulturelles Zusammenleben, aber auch sozialistisch orientierte,...) vereinigt. Bis heute haben sie standhaften Feministinnenkern und setzen sich für Einwanderung&Integration ein. Das sind allessamt Themen, die klassischerweise als Links eingestuft werden. Umgekehrt sind sie (iirc) frei von jeglichen Rechtsströmungen ala Sarrazin, Möllemann oder *_beliebigerCSU-Populist_*.



In der Schule hatte wir immer gelernt, dass sie mitterechts sind...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2012)

Dem Lehrer würde ich keinerlei politische Einschätzungen abkaufen und wer zu weiteren politischen Gruppierungen eine wertende Einschätzung gegeben hat, wäre eine Meldung bei Schulverwaltung oder (wenn die sich nicht interessieren) bei den entsprechenden Landesbehörden angebracht. Gezielte politische Einflussnahme auf (angehende) Jungwählervon brauchen wir in unserer Bananenrepublik nun wirklich nicht. Powi-Lehrer haben schon mehr als genug Auswirkugen durch die Wahl von Themenschwerpunkten und Quellen, anhand derer sie die beleuchten (gerade im Konfliktfeld Natur-/Klima-/Arten-/Tierschutz und Wirtschaft).
Man kann ja vieles über die Grünen erzählen, aber "mitterechts" ist wirklich sehr unpassend und weckt Erinnerungen an Leute, diedie NSDAP als "links" einstufen wollen, um die Assoziation mit der heutigen nationalistischen Szene loszuwerden.
(Darf man fragen, womit der Lehrer das begründet hat? Weil sie deutsche Eichen retten? Und ob er "mitterechts" negativ, neutral oder positiv meinte?)

Als allgemein gängig würde ich spontan "linksliberal" nennen, aber natürlich gibt es bei dem Versuch, mehr als zwei Parteien mit einem ??-dimensionalen Programm auf einer eindimensionalen Achse anzuordnen, immer eine gewisse Variationsbreite.


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Darf man fragen, womit der Lehrer das begründet hat? Weil sie deutsche Eichen retten? Und ob er "mitterechts" negativ, neutral oder positiv meinte?)


 
Er hat das mit einer seiner "tollen" skizzen gemacht. Also quasi einen Halbkreis, wo er die ganzen Parteien untergeordnet hat und dabei immer erläutert, wer wo unterzuordnen ist.
Schwierig zu sagen, also negativ kam es nicht rüber, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Also nichts im radikalen Sinne, was manche ja gern mit rechts un links assoziieren. Er hatte Beispiele gebracht, warum die jeweiligen Parteien so einzuordnen sind, aber genau weiß ich das nicht mehr, ist schon zu lange her. Ich glaube er hatte wirtschaftpolitsche Beispiele gebracht, aufjedenfall nichts mit Arten-/Tierschutz etc.
Er hatte das glaub ich so dargestellt gehabt: 
links:  die linke, dann die SPD... genau in der Mitte war niemand, mitte rechts die Grünen und die FDP und bisschen weiter rechts die CDU/CSU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2012)

Hmm - ggf. war es dann einfacher nur richtig schlechter Unterricht. In Teilen der Wirtschaftspolitik sind die Grünen halt die neue FDP (Green New Deal, empfohlen von der Financial Times,...). Aber den gesamten ideologischen Hinterbau dahinter auszublenden und sowie die vielfältigen Parallelschauplätze, ist extrem engstirnig. Die Grünen setzen eher wirtschaftsferne, nicht-liberale Umweltpolitik über Verbote und Grenzwerte um, als wirtschaftsnahe, liberale nicht-Umweltpolitik wie die FDP und sie fordern staatliche Einmischung in eine ganze Reihe sozialer Bereiche, die die FDP am liebsten abschaffen würde. Selbst wenn man zu dem fehlerhaften Schluss kommt, beide als das gleiche einzuordnen, wäre es immer noch höchstfragwürdig, die FDP mitte-rechts zu platzieren. Denn auch wenn Wirtschaftsliberalismus allgemein schlecht auf der Rechts-Links-Achse einzusortieren ist, distanziert sich die FDP doch definitiv von geschlossenen, Nationalen Themen und vom Festhalten an traditionellen Werten. Nationale und Konservative Strömungen bilden in Deutschland aber nunmal den Kern des rechten Spektrums.


----------



## hBGl (17. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als allgemein gängig würde ich spontan "linksliberal" nennen, aber natürlich gibt es bei dem Versuch, mehr als zwei Parteien mit einem ??-dimensionalen Programm auf einer eindimensionalen Achse anzuordnen, immer eine gewisse Variationsbreite.



Linksliberal? Das Präfix "links" kann man streichen da bedeutungslos aber liberal? Die Grünen setzen sich für eine europäische Zentralregierung ein mit all ihren schönen Verboten, Vorschriften, Regelungen und Subventionen. Das ist das Totalitarismus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2012)

Die Grünen setzen sich für eine Verlagerung von Kompetenzen auf EU-Ebene ein. Das sorgt erst mal für einen Abbau an Grenzen innerhalb der EU und somit für eine Liberalisierung. Wie sie da einzelne Ziele umsetzen würden, wäre getrennt zu klären (und nicht in der Hand der deutschen Grünen als solche).
Wo die Grünen in letzter Zeit umfassendere Konzepte ausgearbeitet haben, arbeiteten sie jedenfalls überwiegend nicht mit Verboten und Vorschriften, sondern Methoden des Marktes: Green New Deal, Ökosteuer, EEG, gleitender Atomausstieg mit von den Betreibern verlagerbaren Restlaufzeiten, Agrarwende durch Wechselzuschüsse, CO2-Reduzierung durch handelbare Zertifikate. Das sind alles lenkende Maßnahmen, die man sehr wohl als liberal bezeichnen kann (halt nicht wirtschaftsliberal - aber nur weil sich die FDP "die Liberalen" nennt, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass der Begriff zwingend und ausschließlich für lobbygesteuerte Steuersenkungen steht). An freiheitlichen Ansichten, was das Privatleben angeht, ist sowieso so ziemlich alles im Katalog der Grünen zu finden, was man sich vorstellen kann. Auch im Zuge der Bankenkrise haben die Grünen iirc mehrheitlich für eine Schadensbeteiligung über Transaktionssteuern, etc. nachgedacht (also wieder ein gestaltendes bzw. kompensierendes Mittel), während unsere Schwarz-Gelbe Regierung strengere Regeln und Vorschriften wollte.
Die einzigen klaren Gegenbeispiele, die mir spontan einfallen würden, sind die (nicht umgesetzte und unter rot grün iirc nicht mal ernsthaft thematisierte) Frauenquote und das Verbot von Agrargentechnik. (Wobei sie iirc bei letzterem auch einen Plan B mit sehr harten Haftungsverpflichtungen in der Tasche hatten. Ein prinzipieller Freibrief, solange man sicherstellt, dass man anderen keinen Schaden zufügt, bzw. hinterher in vollem Umfange dafür gerade steht, wäre wiedrum sehr liberal gewesen. In dem Fall aber ein juristisch überladenes de facto Verbot, da niemand das Risiko eingehen würde, wenn er potentielle Schäden nicht auf die Allgemeinheit abwälzen könnte)

Aber wie gesagt: Das wäre meine Sichtweise und es gibt keine klare Antwort. Fest steht, dass die Grünen den "liberal"-Teil als erstes über Bord werfen, lange vor allen inhaltlichen Zielen. Fest steht imho aber auch, dass es so ziemlich gar nichts rechtes an dem Verein gibt.


----------



## hBGl (18. März 2012)

Das was du bringst ist Marktbeeinflussung und Marktregulierung durch  Zuschüsse oder durch idiologische Bevorzugung, sonst nichts. Wenn es rentabel  wäre CO2 zu Handeln dann würde man das auch ohne irgendwelche  Einmischung tun.

 Du weißt nicht ganz was liberal ist will ich meinen. Liberal ist es die  Freiheit des Einzelnen zu schützen. Und das ist die einzige wirkliche  Aufgabe des Staates. Würde sich der Staat auf diese Aufgabe beschränken  und den Rest von den Menschen vor Ort in ihren Gemeinden und Kommunen entscheiden lassen dann könnten  wir von liberal sprechen. Dann hätten wir auch keinen Lobbyismus, da  die Politiker dazu nicht die Macht hätten.
 Angeblich sind die Grünen laut Programm auch dafür, aber ihr Parteiprogramm widerspricht sich ja nicht nur in diesem Punkt.


 In Sachen Finanzen haben die Grünen keine Kompetenz, sorry. Denen müsste  man einmal die ganz einfachen Grundlagen des Geldsystemes erklären.  Aber dann würde man ja vielleicht zu dem Schluss kommen, dass eine  ungedeckte und aufgezwungene Papierwährung gar nicht so gut ist und das  würde ja dem Europagedanken schaden.


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Denen müsste  man einmal die ganz einfachen Grundlagen des Geldsystemes erklären.


 
Meiner Meinung nach kannst du das aber allen da oben erklären, nicht nur den Grünen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Das was du bringst ist Marktbeeinflussung und Marktregulierung durch  Zuschüsse oder durch idiologische Bevorzugung, sonst nichts. Wenn es rentabel  wäre CO2 zu Handeln dann würde man das auch ohne irgendwelche  Einmischung tun.
> 
> Du weißt nicht ganz was liberal ist will ich meinen. Liberal ist es die  Freiheit des Einzelnen zu schützen.



Das weiß ich. Im Gegensatz zu dir und gewissen Ex-Bundestagsparteien, aber in Übereinstimmung mit den Grünen, vertrete ich aber die Ansicht, dass damit jeder einzelne gemeint ist. Das heißt prinzipiell erstmal jedes Lebewesen* auf diesem Planeten heute und in Zukunft. Nicht nur eine kleinen Kreis von Leuten, die in Deutschland leben und ein gewisses Mindesteinkommen haben.
Das ist nämlich eben nicht liberal (auch wenn es von der FDP so genannt wird), dass ist ganz klassische, primitive Klientelpolitik.
(In dem Fall halt eine Klientel, die automatisch vom herrschenden Marktsystem mit seinem stark begrenzten Zugang und massiv ungleichen Machtvorraussetzungen profitiert - weswegen diese Art von Lobbyismus sich einfach darauf beschränken kann, jegliche Form staatlicher Aktivität zu verhindern. Das erinnert zwar an Liberalismus, aber eben weil der Staat auch am Schutz ganzer Gruppen gehindert wird, ist es das nicht)


*: Ehe einer eine Verganerdiskussion draus macht - ich mag Steak. Aber es ist was anderes, ob Tiere sterben, weil ich hunger habe, oder ganze Gebiete verseucht werden, weil ein Ölkonzern ein paar Cent Einsparmöglichkeiten gesehen hat.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kannst du das aber allen da oben erklären, nicht nur den Grünen


 
/sign.
Noch viel wichtiger aber denen "da unten", denn die entscheiden immer noch darüber, wer "nach oben" kommt.


----------



## Icejester (18. März 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> In Sachen Finanzen haben die Grünen keine Kompetenz, sorry. Denen müsste  man einmal die ganz einfachen Grundlagen des Geldsystemes erklären.


 
Wer hat schon Lust, Leuten ohne den leisesten Hauch von gesundem Menschenverstand irgendwas zu erklären? Die Zeit sollte man lieber nutzen, um ein Buddelschiff zu basteln oder sowas.


----------



## hBGl (18. März 2012)

Ich will den Grünen nichts erklären, die haben schon aus einem anderen Grund bei mir verspielt:
Ich will nicht, dass Deutschland zum Multikulti Land wird,


----------



## Micha77 (19. März 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso? Was macht ihn so gut? Beispiele wären interessant
> Bärenmarke



Z.b dass er der erste war der dem Finanzmarkt einige Rechte nrhmen wollte oder auch das er bzw. gernerell Fdp sich gegen Merkel gestellt hatte mit entweder Gauck oder garkeinen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2012)

Iirc hat er dem Finanzmarkt bis heute keinerlei Rechte genommen, nicht einmal Gesetzesvorschläge dazu gemacht oder Parteimitgliedern wiedersprochen, die derartige Eingriffe verhindern wollen.


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kannst du das aber allen da oben erklären, nicht nur den Grünen


 
/sign

Die Wirtschaftkompetenz der anderen beschränkt sich auch nur darauf zu wissen, wie man sich von Wirtschaftslobbyisten einwickeln lässt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2012)

Ich hab mich grade im Zuge der Landtagswahlen im Saarland mal wieder durch den Wahl-O-Mat geklickt und siehe da... das Ergebnis ist die größte Übereinstimmung mit den Piraten 

Bis gespannt ob sies tatsächlich auf 5% schaffen und ne Nase in den Landtag setzen dürfen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. März 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Z.b dass er der erste war der dem Finanzmarkt einige Rechte nrhmen wollte oder auch das er bzw. gernerell Fdp sich gegen Merkel gestellt hatte mit entweder Gauck oder garkeinen.



Ich möchte ja auch viel, sei an der Stelle mal gesagt 

Aber nur weil jemand etwas möchte, kann man ihm doch kein Lob an der Stelle aussprechen Da müssen doch auch Taten folgen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - ggf. war es dann einfacher nur richtig schlechter Unterricht.



Das ist immer schwer zu beurteilen, erstklassig war er jetzt nicht. Aber was nimmt man als Maßstab? Aber es hat schon einen gewissen Beigeschmack, wenn einem die Lehrer so nen Quark erzählen, man kann ja schließlich nicht immer jede Aussage kontrollieren


----------



## hBGl (21. März 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Die Wirtschaftkompetenz der anderen beschränkt sich auch nur darauf zu wissen, wie man sich von Wirtschaftslobbyisten einwickeln lässt.


 


> “It is well enough that people of the nation do not  understand our banking and monetary system, for if they did, I believe  there would be a revolution before tomorrow morning.”
> *Henry Ford*


________________________________________________


----------



## Icejester (21. März 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ist immer schwer zu beurteilen, erstklassig war er jetzt nicht. Aber was nimmt man als Maßstab? Aber es hat schon einen gewissen Beigeschmack, wenn einem die Lehrer so nen Quark erzählen, man kann ja schließlich nicht immer jede Aussage kontrollieren


 
Kommt ja auch darauf an, wie ausführlich über sowas geredet wird. Wenn der Lehrer nur zwei, drei Sätze zu diesem ganz speziellen Thema sagt, kann er sich auch einfach versprochen haben und der Schüler, der dann nicht nachfragt, nimmt es einfach für bare Münze.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. März 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch darauf an, wie ausführlich über sowas geredet wird. Wenn der Lehrer nur zwei, drei Sätze zu diesem ganz speziellen Thema sagt, kann er sich auch einfach versprochen haben und der Schüler, der dann nicht nachfragt, nimmt es einfach für bare Münze.


 
Wie oben schon erwähnt, hatte er es an die Tafel gemalt und dann darüber gesprochen. Wenn es wirklich ausversehen gesagt hätte, wäre es ihm spätestens dann aufgefallen  
Zudem kann man nicht immer alles nachfragen/hinterfragen, sonst kommst ja nicht vom Fleck oder hast du das immer so gehandhabt? Ich geh eig. davon aus, dass der Lehrer kompetent genug ist und mir keinen Scheiß erzählt... Außer ich seh offentsichtlich, dass es ein Vollpfosten ist der keine Ahnung hat. Wobei ich sagen muss, das vergnügen hat man an der Uni irgendwie öfter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2012)

Also für sich selbst sollte man imho !immer! und !alles! hinterfragen. Ob man die Fragen dann auch offen stellt, hängt natürlich ein Wechselspiel zwischen der Bedeutung der Antwort und der Möglichkeit, überhaupt was zu fragen.
Im Falle des Unterrichts gehören Fragen imho dazu und auch wenn man (gerade in solchen Fällen...) nicht gerade mit "glauben sie nicht, ihre politische Einstellung ist fehlerhaft?" ankommen sollte, hindert einen interessierten Schüler doch nichts daran zu fragen, welche Eigenschaften die Grünen denn rechts einordnen und was all die vielen Leute falsch machen, die sie eher links verankern 
Je nach Person/Lehrer bringt einem so eine Frage zwar auch keine umfassende und passende Antwort - aber gerade wenn man Ausflüchte oder irgendwas zusammenhangloses zurück bekommt, weiß man genau
a) ich selbst habe wirklich gar keine Ahnung und verstehe einfach nicht, was los ist
oder
b) was auch immer er da gerade verzapft hat war definitiv nicht lehrreif


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also für sich selbst sollte man imho !immer! und !alles! hinterfragen.



Im Prinzip geb ich dir da Recht, ja. Wobei ich das eher so Auslegen würde, dass man was hinterfrägt, was man nicht versteht oder man meint, dass es falsch ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hindert einen interessierten Schüler doch nichts daran zu fragen, welche Eigenschaften die Grünen denn rechts einordnen und was all die vielen Leute falsch machen, die sie eher links verankern


Hier sind wir an dem Punkt angekommen, dass einen nicht immer alles auch so interessiert, dass man sich darüber mehr Gedanken macht. Und wenn man für ein spezielles Thema nicht die Interesse aufbringen kann, nimmt man das "gelehrte" dann eher mit unter dem Motto "nice to know".
Ob sie jetzt rechts oder links sind, ist mir eig. egal, da ich sie so wie sie jetzt sind niemals wählen würde. Aber die Tatsache, dass Lehrkräfte so einen Mist verbreiten, ärgert mich einwenig. Jemand, der sich vorstellen könnte die Grünen zu wählen, wird von so einer Aussage vermutlich ziemlich abgeschreckt und überlegt sich das zweimal, ob sie wirklich zu seinem Wahlbild passen.


----------



## X Broster (25. März 2012)

Hier ein Interview zu den Grünen, wo sich Trittin zu der linksliberalen Grundhaltung relativ klar äußert, wie "Denn zur Erhaltung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen müssen Sie Marktmacht begrenzen...":
Jürgen Trittin: Wohin flattern die Grünen? - Politik Inland - Bild.de

Ich bin nicht im Alter der Lehrkraft, aber ich versuche es zu verstehen. In ihrem Hauptgebiet, der Umwelt, waren/sind sie Ultra-Konservativ. Ich denke diese Haltung hat der Lehrer als Grund gesehen, wenn es, wie wir uns einig sind, auch falsch ist.


btw: Heute ist im Saarland Landtagswahl. Viel habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt, die Kramp-Karrenbauer  gefällt mir jedenfalls vom Auftreten allg. an Besten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Im Prinzip geb ich dir da Recht, ja. Wobei ich das eher so Auslegen würde, dass man was hinterfrägt, was man nicht versteht oder man meint, dass es falsch ist.



"dass es falsch ist" bzw. sein könnte, wäre ja schon das Resultat einer Hinterfragung 
Sagt ja niemand, dass man gegenüber jemand anderem Fragen muss - aber "kann das überhaupt stimmen?" muss in unserer heutigen Zeit leider bei fast jeder Aussage der erste Gedanke sein, den man sich stellen muss.




X Broster schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im Alter der Lehrkraft, aber ich versuche es zu verstehen. In ihrem Hauptgebiet, der Umwelt, waren/sind sie Ultra-Konservativ.


 
Also für mich zielt konservative Politik auf die Aufrechterhaltung der bisherigen Gesetzeslage ab und wenn es irgend eine große Partei in Deutschland gibt, die mehr an den herrschenden Umweltgesetzen zu meckern hat, als die FDP (naja - groß  ), dann doch wohl die Grünen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. März 2012)

X Broster schrieb:


> btw: Heute ist im Saarland Landtagswahl. Viel habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt, die Kramp-Karrenbauer  gefällt mir jedenfalls vom Auftreten allg. an Besten.


 Mir wird ganz schlecht, wenn ich die erschreckend niedrige Wahlbeteiligung sehe, als Sahnehaeubchen obendrauf wohl erste Sondierungsgespraeche hin zur grossen Koalition an der Saar... von der Jauchegrube ("Jamaika") direkt ins Klaerwerk!

Na wenigstens haben die Piraten und Linken mehr als nur "ferner liefen" Ergebnisse erhalten, dies laesst mittel- und langfristig hoffen...


----------



## Icejester (25. März 2012)

X Broster schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im Alter der Lehrkraft, aber ich versuche es zu verstehen. In ihrem Hauptgebiet, der Umwelt, waren/sind sie Ultra-Konservativ. Ich denke diese Haltung hat der Lehrer als Grund gesehen, wenn es, wie wir uns einig sind, auch falsch ist.



Aber kann man sie deswegen als rechts verorten? Umweltschutz entzieht sich meiner Meinung nach weitgehend einer Einordnung auf dem klassischen rechts/links-Spektrum, weil er gesellschaftspolitisch je nach Ausgestaltung der entsprechenden Gesetze Auswirkungen sowohl in die eine als auch die andere Richtung haben kann.



> btw: Heute ist im Saarland Landtagswahl. Viel habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt, die Kramp-Karrenbauer  gefällt mir jedenfalls vom Auftreten allg. an Besten.


 
Und das Ergebnis war soweit sehr erfreulich! Das Ausscheiden der FDP aus dem Landtag ist natürlich ein Wermutstropfen, aber die Zitterpartie der Grünen entschädigt dafür locker. Wenn sie es auch nicht schaffen, bin ich mit diesem Wahltag komplett versöhnt. Die hohen Verluste der Linken in Lafontaines Stammland sind ebenfalls ein hervorragendes Zeichen, das absolut in die richtige Richtung weist.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. März 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und das Ergebnis war soweit sehr erfreulich! Das Ausscheiden der FDP aus dem Landtag ist natürlich ein Wermutstropfen[...]


Everything went better than expected.



> Die hohen Verluste der Linken in Lafontaines Stammland sind ebenfalls ein hervorragendes Zeichen, das absolut in die richtige Richtung weist.


You don't say?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und das Ergebnis war soweit sehr erfreulich! Das Ausscheiden der FDP aus dem Landtag ist natürlich ein Wermutstropfen, aber die Zitterpartie der Grünen entschädigt dafür locker. Wenn sie es auch nicht schaffen, bin ich mit diesem Wahltag komplett versöhnt. Die hohen Verluste der Linken in Lafontaines Stammland sind ebenfalls ein hervorragendes Zeichen, das absolut in die richtige Richtung weist.


 
Richtung große Koalition findest du toll?

Ich persönlich finde die Sache jedenfalls durchwachsen. ±gleich für Union geht (in Anbetracht des rot-roten Wahlkampfes dort) okay, und 88% Stimmenverlust für die FDP gegenüber 23% Stimmenverlust für die Grünen würde ich sogar toll finden - wäre da nicht die Sache mit der großen Koalition. Aber das die NPD fasst soviele Stimmen wie die FDP bekommt, dass muss dann imho doch kein Signal für die Zukunft sein.


----------



## Icejester (26. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Richtung große Koalition findest du toll?



Schwarz-gelb finde ich besser. Aber eine große Koalition ist daneben das kleinste Übel.



> Ich persönlich finde die Sache jedenfalls durchwachsen. ±gleich für Union geht (in Anbetracht des rot-roten Wahlkampfes dort) okay, und 88% Stimmenverlust für die FDP gegenüber 23% Stimmenverlust für die Grünen würde ich sogar toll finden - wäre da nicht die Sache mit der großen Koalition. Aber das die NPD fasst soviele Stimmen wie die FDP bekommt, dass muss dann imho doch kein Signal für die Zukunft sein.


 
Es geht immer besser. Aber in Anbetracht der Umstände bin ich relativ zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Der Stimmenverlust für die FDP ist natürlich sehr traurig, war aber leider nicht anders zu erwarten. Der Verlust für die Grünen ist sehr erfreulich. Noch wichtiger ist eigentlich der krasse Einbruch der Linken, die rund 33% gegenüber der letzten Wahl verloren haben. Und das in ihrem westdeutschen "Stammland".

Deiner Aussage über das Stimmenverhältnis NPD - FDP schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos an.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. April 2012)

"Life is Fun and always Party!" 
Deutschland ist einfach Gottes Paradies auf Erden!


----------



## Icejester (18. April 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> "Life is Fun and always Party!"
> Deutschland ist einfach Gottes Paradies auf Erden!


 


02:52 Uhr. ... Besoffen?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. April 2012)

Immer.


----------

